# Aikido Exemplars (in my opinion)



## Jenna (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of my favourites from my video vault  Why am I posting these?  Only to share examples of proper Aikido from masters whom I regard as exemplar, one a former teacher.  I would point to these as epitomising in Aikido compactness of effort and precision of footwork, deep inherent understanding of centripetal force and momentum and projection of ki, immovable and pivotal centering that leads to the unthrowability that O'Sensei spoke of, a vast understanding of the application of a technique with kokyu and deftness of touch in atemi and kuzushi.  I think even in fault they make their practice faultless.  It is just some things I wanted to share.  I have other video that I regard as examplar if anyone is interested.  I hope it is useful or interesting. Thank you.

Hayato Osawa Shihan
[yt]HoRAb6oE7cw[/yt]

Tsuruzo Miyamoto Shihan
[yt]Ved8TNT06cQ[/yt]

Doshu Moriteru Ueshiba has produced much of the codifying and demystifying work in Aikido
[yt]-3DLFCKdoOg[/yt]

Bernard Palmier Sensei.. In my experience, Aikido practice matches very well to the French facon d'etre..
[yt]OMftB1Ny9so[/yt]

Best for last perhaps  Christian Tissier Shihan compilation of iriminage (see he does it with neck, collar, head and shoulder too)
[yt]F3NmaYu2Kvc[/yt]


----------



## K-man (Apr 12, 2012)

Glad I'm not uke for any of them!


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 12, 2012)

Jenna said:


> I have other video that I regard as examplar if anyone is interested.  I hope it is useful or interesting. Thank you.




Jenna, do you have any clips of women displaying what you regard as exemplary qualities?  Hope I don't come off as being sexist - I think for myself I definitely benefit from working with and studying from the fairer sex.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 12, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Jenna, do you have any clips of women displaying what you regard as exemplary qualities?  Hope I don't come off as being sexist - I think for myself I definitely benefit from working with and studying from the fairer sex.


Goodness no that is not at all sexist.  Actually it is me that is sexist as there is something in me that does not hold the senior females in quite the same esteem.  That is wrong of me and I apologise for not including some female practitioners.  I think the dearth of senior female Aikidoka by comparison to the volume of senior male Aikidoka it is a testament to the gender attitudes in Japan held in many cases by women theirselves! Though I think it is no worse a bias than in any other similar art perhaps.  Anyway, it is not for me to criticise, I think it is just how it is.  

Yes I am always on the lookout for nice technique.  There are lots of nice little clips though there are not so many senior Aikidoka women demonstrating, many are seminar pieces where they deconstruct the same ushiro ryote dori or whatever over and over in all the many flavours.  One thing I notice is that uke is always somewhat deferent towards female nage.  Perhaps that is just a perception.

I have always very much liked Lia Sensei it is plain she was not taught in a hurry or by just anyone.  Her movements are always so fluid and without coercion.
[yt]kZoJ-bQfYzA[/yt]

Mariko Takamizo Shihan demonstrating her suwari waza from 5:20, which I think is a good place to observe proper centering
[yt]0G15jSMe7-0[/yt]

Lorraine DiAnne Shihan.. Looks like it was done on a video cassette tape and but does not hide the mastery
[yt]zxeb4ntEbvA[/yt]

Of course you may want something less Ai Ki Do and more um.. visceral 
[yt]Hm7SpnRoNVs[/yt]


----------



## Ichi01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great vid's Jenna!
Hayato Osawa Shihan is a swift one ;-)


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 27, 2013)

Always have loved good Aikido!!!


----------

